# Zugriff auf URL über festgelegte Netzwerkresource



## deivilstorm (15. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Meine Anwendung läuft auf einen Rechner, der mit einem lokalen Netzwerk verbunden ist. Über den Windows Dienst RAS-Dial wähl sich meine Anwendung nun bei einem Gerät ein und möchte Daten abfragen. An diese Daten komme ich über eine URL-Addresse.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass die IP dieser URL auch in meinem lokalen Netz vergeben ist, was dazu führt, dass ich die Adresse nicht ansprechen kann (da meine Applikation nicht zwangsläufig die Telefonverbindung nimmt).

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, kann ich meinem Programm beibringen mittels der Telefonverbindung auf die URL zuzugreifen und nicht über die Netzwerkkarte?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

> Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass die IP dieser URL auch in meinem lokalen Netz vergeben ist, was dazu führt, dass ich die Adresse nicht ansprechen kann


Kannst du denn die IP sonst irgendwie erreichen? (unabhängig von Java)


----------



## devisltorm (15. Feb 2008)

Im IE funktioniert es.
In meiner Anwendung funktioniert es prinzipiell auch. Jedoch hatte ich damit auf einem anderen Rechner bereits Probleme. Dort musste ich erst den DHCP raus nehmen und eine feste IP Adresse vergeben.


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Tja,

die Netzwerkeinstellungen sind Sache des Betriebssystems.

Persönlich finde ich es mehr als schräg 2 mal diesselbe IP zu nutzen.


----------



## DocRandom (15. Feb 2008)

..nunja, dafür gibts ja die Möglichkeit des FORWARD_MASQUERADING's.
Sprich Dein WIN-RAS-SERVER muß nur Deine lokale IP maskieren, eine ganz alltägliche Machart in der Netzwerk-Kommunikation.

lg
DocRandom


----------



## devilstorm (18. Feb 2008)

@maki

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht, das ist schräg und schlimmer noch, es ist ansich schlichtweg falsch. Jedoch gibt mir das Gerät, dass ich abfrage nur so die Daten preis.

@DocRandom
Muss ich das dann bei meiner RAS-Phonebook hinterlegen?

Gruß und Danke
Thomas


----------



## DocRandom (18. Feb 2008)

> Muss ich das dann bei meiner RAS-Phonebook hinterlegen?


..nunja ich denke schon, ist bei mir schon einige Jahre her das ich mit Windows zu tun hatte.

lg
DocRandom


----------

